# Estação(ões) Meteorológica(s) de Anadia



## CptRena (6 Out 2014 às 03:35)

Crio este tópico para, da mesma maneira que existe um tópico público para estações meteorológicas no Caramulo, este fica para a localidade Anadia.

Hoje foi mais um dia de manutenção. Desta vez na ema de Anadia. A erva já estava alta também (como no Caramulo) e é uma erva mais chata de cortar do que fetos, que são mais esparsos.

À chegada








Depois de cortar metade












Final (3/4 do parque aparados, limpeza e nivelamento do udómetro, e limpezas dos RSs)


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2014 às 09:20)

Muito bom , essa até estava boazita, embora já estivesse a entrar no meteoerva.


----------



## CptRena (6 Out 2014 às 13:19)

Obrigado. 
Sim, esta ainda não estava muito mal. O último corte tinha sido há cerca de 3 meses, a 18 de Julho, 5 dias depois de ter passado pelo Caramulo também.
Mas apesar da erva ser/estarmais baixa é mais basta e mais complicada de cortar com a tesoura. Empapa um bocado, principalmente a mais fininha.


----------

